# Just... No.



## AcerbicSeth (Nov 15, 2018)

Maybe I'm a bit late to the party on realizing this was a thing, but...
(and you'll have to excuse my language)


Spoiler



But what the fuck is this?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 15, 2018)

Rafael is swol AF!


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Nov 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Rafael is swol AF!


Just imagine how jacked Rocksteady and Bepop have to be then... if they're even still characters anymore. >.>


----------



## Night.Claw (Nov 15, 2018)

They are throwing out artists... for this...


----------



## TR273 (Nov 15, 2018)

Somewhere my 8 year old self just died. Just.... just…..


----------



## Simo (Nov 15, 2018)

I don't get it.

Did he have babies, or something?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 15, 2018)

AcerbicSeth said:


> Maybe I'm a bit late to the party on realizing this was a thing, but... what is this?



It's "Da Posse".


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Nov 16, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> It's "Da Posse".


Well, Raphael looks like he needs to floss...y
...I tried, okay?

I mean, the turtles have never been _pretty,_ but I think they've hit a new low.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 19, 2018)

I have to admit, I do like the fact that they have different anatomy in this one, but that's about all I like about their designs. Overall, they look incredibly Derpy.


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Nov 20, 2018)

What in the world, 7 Heavens, and 9 Hells did I just witness...?
​



BennyJackdaw said:


> I have to admit, I do like the fact that they have different anatomy in this one, but that's about all I like about their designs. Overall, they look incredibly Derpy.



^What he said. Though "derpy" might be putting it mildly. :/


----------



## Pogo (Nov 20, 2018)

I havent watched any episodes but after looking at that image i needed to see some clips. The animation uses a lot of pans, zooms, and shakey camera techniques. Lightings tight and the character animation is really good although very jumpy (the scenes from what i seen dont stay on spot for too long.) There are a lot of diffifrent dynamic angles and clear readable motions.

I love those classic 90's turtles, i grew up with that. And that reboot on nick with with the 3d animation was superb but with a still pic like this, heck yea its disgusting.
Im not the biggest fan of the hyper, random, lots of screaming this show looks like its going for but overall it doesnt look bad in motion. I dont know how well the storys are written. Could be good but idk.


----------



## JZLobo (Nov 23, 2018)

Yet another iteration of a longrunning franchise that reboots and experiments constantly, which will inevitably pass like all the other iterations that came before it and pass the torch on to yet another reboot for the following generation of children, and in no way detracts from the value of whichever version of TMNT you yourself grew up with.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2018)

Yeah, no. That's a no from me, fam. I ain't touching this.

It's like they just HAVE to reboot everything as opposed to make their own. Hell, they could make a spin-off.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 23, 2018)

How about no?


----------



## JZLobo (Nov 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeah, no. That's a no from me, fam. I ain't touching this.
> 
> It's like they just HAVE to reboot everything as opposed to make their own. Hell, they could make a spin-off.


That's... not how it works. It's not like some creator thought, "Hell, I can't think of anything better, why not pitch another TMNT to Nickelodeon?"

It works the other way around. The IP holders for TMNT thought, "Hey, Turtles toys are still selling well, so we should probably make a new series to promote a new line of toys! Let's hire a freelance studio with writers and animators to make a new series for us."

It's a safer bet to stick with a proven formula than experiment with something new. That's why Transformers, TMNT, Power Rangers, and all those are still around to this day. If kids didn't still buy the toys, the IP holders would let the brand go the way of G.I. Joe and all those other toylines that kids lost interest in.


----------



## TR273 (Nov 23, 2018)

Spin-offs could include
- Young Splinter 
- Shredder goes to Ninja School
- Krang (?) the beginning 
Not sure if these characters are still a thing.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2018)

JZLobo said:


> That's... not how it works. It's not like some creator thought, "Hell, I can't think of anything better, why not pitch another TMNT to Nickelodeon?"
> 
> It works the other way around. The IP holders for TMNT thought, "Hey, Turtles toys are still selling well, so we should probably make a new series to promote a new line of toys! Let's hire a freelance studio with writers and animators to make a new series for us."
> 
> It's a safer bet to stick with a proven formula than experiment with something new. That's why Transformers, TMNT, Power Rangers, and all those are still around to this day. If kids didn't still buy the toys, the IP holders would let the brand go the way of G.I. Joe and all those other toylines that kids lost interest in.


But it's not the same formula. This could've easily have passed if it just went as "...In another reality". But no. It's a reboot. A simple reboot.

Reboots are fine. Changing the characters completely isn't "just" a reboot. Have people learned nothing these past couple of years when it comes to reboots?

It's not hard to come up with new ideas if you actually think for a while. Spin-offs could be done, alternative universes are another, where things were done differently and things happened differently. Hell, out of the alternate universe idea alone you could easily create a whole new series and you could truly take it in a direction you want and it won't affect the franchise it is based off of.


----------



## JZLobo (Nov 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> But it's not the same formula. This could've easily have passed if it just went as "...In another reality". But no. It's a reboot. A simple reboot.
> 
> Reboots are fine. Changing the characters completely isn't "just" a reboot. Have people learned nothing these past couple of years when it comes to reboots?
> 
> It's not hard to come up with new ideas if you actually think for a while. Spin-offs could be done, alternative universes are another, where things were done differently and things happened differently. Hell, out of the alternate universe idea alone you could easily create a whole new series and you could truly take it in a direction you want and it won't affect the franchise it is based off of.



Again, that's not how corporate executives think. These brands were created to sell toys, not to make any artistic statement. When an IP _does_ tell some good stories, it's usually either a happy accident or the result of work by an ascended fanboy/girl--see the "More Than Meets The Eye" Transformers comics for an example of that.

But the execs don't care, as long as the stories push the toys. They probably looked at the low-effort success of Teen Titans Go! and thought they could get away with doing the same thing with TMNT. I'm not trying to justify their decisions, just explain them. And if you don't like this series, it's not worth getting worked up over because the next reboot of TMNT will most likely swing back towards "serious" storytelling to distinguish it from the goofy comedy take of this incarnation.


----------



## Nyro46 (Nov 24, 2018)

So I guess Raphael got Sonic Boom Knuckles treatment?

How fun.

In all seriousness though, not a fan of these redesigns. The art style in general isn't my thing. Kinda feels like they're just modernizing an old cartoon because they can.  (And it weirdly makes me think of Tumblr . . .?) At least it's not uncanny valley like Michael Bay's turtles, though.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2018)

JZLobo said:


> Again, that's not how corporate executives think. These brands were created to sell toys, not to make any artistic statement. When an IP _does_ tell some good stories, it's usually either a happy accident or the result of work by an ascended fanboy/girl--see the "More Than Meets The Eye" Transformers comics for an example of that.
> 
> But the execs don't care, as long as the stories push the toys. They probably looked at the low-effort success of Teen Titans Go! and thought they could get away with doing the same thing with TMNT. I'm not trying to justify their decisions, just explain them. And if you don't like this series, it's not worth getting worked up over because the next reboot of TMNT will most likely swing back towards "serious" storytelling to distinguish it from the goofy comedy take of this incarnation.


I don't disagree with you on that. They are in it for the money, which quite frankly is going to bite them in the ass in the long run if they continue down this road.

There are many good ways to aim at different demographics without doing anything with the original content/franchise and still bringing something new/fresh to the table.

However, there are some do's and don't's when it comes to this, and one of the don't's are just a simple reskin/reboot of an old franchise, which this looks to me.


----------



## 1234554321 (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm watching this. It's alright, I like it, some episodes were meh but others were genuinely fun. The designs don't bother me, on the contrary they've grown on me. They look kinda weird in the promotional art, like in the OP. They look much better in-show, trust me


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 24, 2018)

I don't understand why people get upset when animators remake children's cartoons for new audiences of kids.

They're for children. It's not for nostalgic 25 year olds to enjoy. 

...and anyway, weren't the turtles long since crucified by Michael Bay's live action movies?


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Nov 24, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't understand why people get upset when animators remake children's cartoons for new audiences of kids.
> 
> They're for children. It's not for nostalgic 25 year olds to enjoy.
> 
> ...and anyway, weren't the turtles long since crucified by Michael Bay's live action movies?


...You do have a point there.


----------



## Oaker (Nov 28, 2018)

Well, no thanks. Even the recent 3D incarnation was an easy pass. I saw the first episode and Mike was way too stupid (confusing a pizza neon sign with and actual pizza... really?), also it kept getting annoying hearing Raphael come out of Donatello.

I feel like the new cartoon will make me drop IQ points as I watch it,

Also, nickelodeon is evil. No, really. The whole thing is run by pedophile rapists, the producer behind icarly was a rapist, and the head of viacom PERSONALLY defended him because he kept making billions, never mind if he rapes children! So, that's a company I'm not looking at ever again. To put things in perspective the producer guy was a bad as harvey weinstein.


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Nov 28, 2018)

Oaker said:


> Well, no thanks. Even the recent 3D incarnation was an easy pass. I saw the first episode and Mike was way too stupid (confusing a pizza neon sign with and actual pizza... really?), also it kept getting annoying hearing Raphael come out of Donatello.


Yeah, I was never really able to get into the 3d one either. April was what bothered me the most about that one, I think.
From news reporter, to scientist, then to just... a kid in high school.

The show didn't bother me, really, just didn't want to watch it. Too different from the turtles I'm used to.
It's the same thing for the new one really. I just found the art style really comedic. xD


----------



## Starbeak (Nov 29, 2018)

With each TMNT release, they stray further and further away from their source look.

I watched the other Nickelodeon TMNT show, it wasn't too bad. I think I might skip this one though. The art-style irks me for some raisin and idk why lol x_x'


----------



## Sagt (Nov 29, 2018)

Still looks infinitely better than the 2014 TMNT film designs.


----------



## David Drake (Nov 29, 2018)

The best TMNT was the 1990 live action film.


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Nov 29, 2018)

David Drake said:


> The best TMNT was the 1990 live action film.


My favorite is probably the 2003 series, though the 1987 one isn't far behind.

That movie was good, though.
The one released in 2007 was also pretty good.


----------

